

Show HN: I made an HN for mobile health - MIT_Hacker
http://www.healthhackers.org/

======
laurenstill
I kept on meaning to do this, but work got in the way. Mind expanding it out
to healthcare tech in general to cover regulatory and IT policy in addition to
mobile? There's a lot of potential with a nice link aggregator for the
community.

I hate having to follow comment threads on 15 different blogs.

~~~
MIT_Hacker
Same here. I kept wanting to make it and finally got a flight delayed by a
couple of hours so I finally made it :)

The goal is generally to cover healthcare tech. Probably a bad title for HN
but if you look at the articles on it thus far, it covers a wide spectrum.

~~~
laurenstill
Just signed up, will support. I may be able to help a bit bringing some of the
loudmouth hcsm personalities over, if that's something you're interested in.

~~~
MIT_Hacker
That'd be awesome :) Haha, there are a lot of those guys...

------
carlmcqueen
I like it.

While I'm not in the medical world, I have quite a few friends who work on IT
departments in analytics and my wife is an occupational therapist. I think
there is a market for this I just have no idea how big, personally.

I'll be sure to pass it on.

------
timthimmaiah
Not to be a hater, I think it's a cool idea, but spinning up Telescope on a
server isn't really 'making' something. At least change the css or something
(eg. [http://www.hackb.io/](http://www.hackb.io/))

~~~
MIT_Hacker
I'll have to disagree haha. What's the point in putting in more effort?

Telescope took me a solid 15 mins at most to get running and I can test this
"MVP"

------
dshanahan
Nice work. I did same Telescope-mvpness at
[http://lighthouse.io](http://lighthouse.io) for community builders - putting
together a bookmarklet for link sharing and happy to share if I finish it.

------
davidhhaddad
i've been working in mobile health for 5 years now. thank you for putting this
together.

------
d0m
Cool I'll share it on behalf of hackinghealth.ca (We do events where hackers
connect with doctors to build similar stuff. So I'll definitely plug that
website when people contact me with their new health mobile app :))

------
gxespino
As someone in healthcare transitioning into healthcare tech/startups - this is
amazing! I prefer the Hacker News layout, less images, smaller text, more
substance but this is amazing none the less. Thanks!

------
hayksaakian
I always ask this whenever someone makes one of these:

Why not a subreddit? (a topical section on the user-drive news aggregator
Reddit)

~~~
laurenstill
There is a significant portion of the healthcare conversation (federal policy
wonks, CMIO, etc) that will not use reddit for whatever reasons (confusion,
overwhelming, not 'serious' etc).

In the interest of developing real conversation, and not just an echo chamber,
I think this is the right direction. Also, /r/healthIT and /r/healthcareIT
haven't been a great success.

~~~
basch
reddit is open source, you can spin up your own instances of it just like
telescope.

you could also buy a domain and redirect it to /r/secret101010110000

------
duiker101
I love the design even if it's just a template but is there enough request for
a community like this?

~~~
markolschesky
I think the tricky thing is that many Health IT people aren't really
interested in what's going on on the other side of the fence except sales
people scoping out competition. I only know alot about other Health IT
software vendors that I've replaced their software with the company that I
worked for. Someone that knows a lot about one vendor might not know anything
about any of the others. It makes it easy to make sweeping generalizations
sometimes; some of which aren't always warranted.

You could also say the same thing about HN, but it always has this feeling of
articles that are either "Academic or things the Valley would care about".
Most Health IT topics are neither.

But, I do love the idea.

------
twhicher
Looks great. Collaboration is the only way tech is going to make a real impact
in health.

------
anrawool
This is really interesting and clean implementation. Nice work.

------
digitalWestie
Why niche it down to 'mobile' specifically?

------
shrig94
Great job, Delian! :)

------
jsnk
In case people are interested, this website is using Telescope
([http://telesc.pe/](http://telesc.pe/))

